# [+febronia+] [أبداع الفتاه الرقيقه]



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 مايو 2012)

سلام المسيح مع الجميع ..​

هنا نستقبل ونرحب بفتاة القرن الــ 24 وعشرين 




صاحبة قاعدة 

"التيييييب"


:36_13_5:

التي أكتشفها البحار 

"عبود عبده عبود"

:15_3_35[1]:

وصابحة النصيب الأكبر فى تدمير مفردات اللغه العربيه


:dntknw:

وتحويلها للغه يتشبث بها كل من يتعلمها وكأنهافيرس 

:070104~242:

وهي الفتاه التي قلبت موازين النحو العربي 



لتدمر قواعد الضمائر وتحول ضمير المتحدث (أنا) الي ضمير المُخاطْب ْ (أنت)



كمثال توضيحي .. 

"انا معرفتش اذاكر النهرده"



:766ah:

تتحول هذه الجمله فى اللغه الفيبرونيه الفصحي الي

"انا مش عرفتي ذاكري نهرده"

30:

المقدمه تطول وتطول فى تلك الجهبذه المتجهبذه ..الفطحله النابغه فى الفوتوشوب



صاحبة الألوان الرقيقه الصافيه النقيه الهادئه الأمنه ..

:36_33_3:

صاحبة التوقيع المختلف من نوعه ..



leasantr
صاحبة الكاريزما الــ hight خالص أوي very جدا 



صاحبة التاج الملائكي 



أنها 



:smi200:



اه صح أنا عرفتها فى عنوان الموضوع 

:sami31:





العضوه الخضراء جدا جدا .


:263na:


"+febronia+"​
هنا نطلب منكي بكل محبه وأدب وزوء

:ranting:

أن تتخلي وبسرعه فورا عن 

"فيس توك"

:010105~332:

لأنه أصبح للعيال التوك توك 


:282li:

وأن عن نفثي منهم يعني 


:36_1_31:

وتجيبلنا هنا أبداعتك كلها 



:t16:


ومش تنسي منها حاااكه خالــث


:new4:

وبعد أحنا ما نشوفها ونستمتع بيها ونسرق منها أفكارك الرومانتيكيه 



ابقي وريها لحبيب القلب


" فيس أبن توك "

:t36:
تكتك الله شعبيته وجعلها ف الحضيض 


:t3:
حتي لا يتفرد بأبداعتك دون عنا 

:110105no44:

للأثف مفيث حااكه أبدأ بيها ليكي غير التوقيع بتاعك ..



وأكيد أحنا هنزهق من كتير تثميماتك 

دا طبعا بعد ما تملي الموضوع دا ديزينات خرافيه 

يا أما تخلي قفايا يقمر عيش وتنفضي ولا كأنك هنا 



:1286B2~161:

رغم أن دا طبعا موثــتــــحـــيــــل 


:01EDE7~120:

لأني البروفيسور الفوتوشوبي اللي بيدرسلك




 من غير ما أخد  تمن ولا حصه لحد دوووقت 




يلا بئا لحثن حد يفتكرني رغاي وأنا موش كدا خالص ع فكره 

مُنتظرينك 

يا 

أيتها

" الفيبرونيا "




:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:


اول أعــمــال 

"+febronia+"

فى الموضوع














:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:


وننتظر المزيد 


​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 مايو 2012)

> هنا نستقبل ونرحب بفتاة القرن الــ 24 وعشرين


 
القرن الـ 24 مايمشيش معاك ال 21 
وتيديني الباقي :t33:
 
​
 




> وصابحة النصيب الأكبر فى تدمير مفردات اللغه العربيه


 
ههههههههه هي اصلاً اللغة العربية مستنية حد يدمرهااا 
هي لوحدهاااا مدمرة بقي اناا مش عملتي حاكة :dntknw:








> تتحول هذه الجمله فى اللغه الفيبرونيه الفصحي الي
> 
> "انا مش عرفتي ذاكري نهرده"


 


هههههههههه حلوة اللغة الفيبرونية تي 
مفرود يدوني جايزة نوبل عليهاا :yahoo:






> صاحبة الألوان الرقيقه الصافيه النقيه الهادئه الأمنه
> 
> 
> صاحبة التوقيع المختلف من نوعه ..




 ميرسي كريس من ذوئك بجد .. 
 






> العضوه الخضراء جدا جدا .


 
دا علي اساس اني خيارة يعني ولا اية :dntknw:







> وبعد أحنا ما نشوفها ونستمتع بيها ونسرق منها أفكارك الرومانتيكيه


 
نسرق احنااا متفقناش علي كدة بقي :ranting:



​

 ميسي بجد علي المقدمة دي وعلي التوبيك دا 
وعلي تعبك يااا كابتن كريس 
وربناا يقدرني علي رد جمايلك ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> القرن الـ 24 مايمشيش معاك ال 21
> وتيديني الباقي :t33:
> 
> ​
> ...



ماشي ...وبuدين يعني ..

موش شايف أي ملامح لأي ديذاينات ..

اوعي تكوني هتفضلي "فيس ابن توك توك" علينا (كدا يبئا فيها حـئــ عرب عليكــِ)

نااو ..نهرده يعني .. لازم نشوف مجموعه ضخمه من أعمالك ..

نحتاج رد قاطع بنعم او لا .. ويا حبذا لو أنها نعم وحتما ستكون نعم 

ورانا مصالح تانيه احنا يا أختي ..

أنجزي بئا وهاتي الديذينات ..محتاجين افكار رومانتيك كدا 

أحنا مستنيين أهو ...


:ranting:[/LEFT]​​​​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

اوووكي حاااتر بجمعهم اصلهم منتشرين في جميع انحاء الجهاز 
وجااري الحصول عليهم ياافندم ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> اوووكي حاااتر بجمعهم اصلهم منتشرين في جميع انحاء الجهاز
> وجااري الحصول عليهم ياافندم ..



تب أحنا مستنيين أهون ...

 بث ياريت بث تستعجلي بث لحثن احنا مثتعجلين علي الديذاينات

:t16:

:yahoo:​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

اوكي هبداء الاول ديذاينات الي مش كرستين اي (Christian) ..
 بعدين هنزل الـ (Christian designs) .. تومام ..











































































 تومااام كدا بقي المشاركة الجاية هيبقي فيهااا Christian designs ... ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

طيب بالزمه دا اسمو كلام .. 

انا اروح ابيع فجل كدا ..

انا اللي جبت دا كلو لنفسي ..

صدقتم أنها أبداعات لفتاه رقيقه 

بع اذنك كل ديزين فى مشاركه لوحده .. 

كلهم تحفه بجد ..

موش عارف أمدح فيهم ازاي من كتر شياكتهم .. 

مصممين المنتدي كلهم أكيد هيوافقوني ان تصميماتك فيها لمسة فن عاليه جدا 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك فعلا .. وسيتخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس..

ننتظر منكي اي لوحه فنيه لكي مهما كان نوعها .. 

وطبعا كل ديزين بمشاركه 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:

دول عجبوني اوي 






شكلك طلعتي موهوبه فى الأيمج ريدي كمان زي عيااد 

محتاجين دورة ايمج ريدي لو ينفع يعني ..

:_:_:_:_:

ده تححححححفه






وده كومااااان شيك اوي 






مونتظرين جم التصميمات يا رقيقة اللمسات الفنيه وصاحبة التصميمات والألوان الوهميه 



​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا هتاااابع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هتاااابع



فى رسوم ودمغه .. 15 قرش .. و10 بـُلطي .. و22 رينجه .. 

يارب تكوني بتدحكي ع حد أعرفو .. 

:smil13:

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> فى رسوم ودمغه .. 15 قرش .. و10 بـُلطي .. و22 رينجه ..
> 
> يارب تكوني بتدحكي ع حد أعرفو ..
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه بضحك عليك :t33:

وفينا من دمغه وبلطى ورينجه :w00t:

لا ياعم انا رجعت فى كلامى مش هتابع :t7:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه بضحك عليك :t33:
> 
> وفينا من دمغه وبلطى ورينجه :w00t:
> 
> لا ياعم انا رجعت فى كلامى مش هتابع :t7:



بتدحكي عليا .. 


غريبه خالص جدا أوي من غير very 

:dntknw:

أستني كدا لحسن أكون لابس التيشرت مئلوب ..

:t33:

ولا لحسن أكون لابس الكاوتشي فرده بشراب وفرده من غير شراب ..

:ranting:

أنا بس بحب ارفع من الرح المعنويه للأعضاء .. 

:spor24:

ومسيرك يوم بردو تلاقيني بتنطط فى بروفايلك وعامل قلق 

:t9:
وأحدفك بتوبيك موفاجــيــئــ تدحكي فيه عليا براحتك ..

:017165~155:

هبئا لطيف معاكي

:11_9_12[1]:

 لان الظاهر أن حضرتك معارف الأُخت الفاضله فيبرونيا 



> لا ياعم انا رجعت فى كلامى مش هتابع



موث ها تتابعي .. ليه خوثاره خالث حتا .. 

كل ته علشان طالبنا بالرسوم .. 

تاب خلاث موث ازعلي .. 

نخليها 15 قرش بس 

والبلطي والرنجه ملحوقه ف حد تاني يجي يدحك ..

بس اعملي حثابك

 القرش قرش 

موش قرش قرش

 لحسن تفتكري انو قرش من اللي هوا قرش

 وأنا ئثدي ع القرش التاني 

غير القرش اللي حدرتك دفعتيه تمغه ..ئثدي دمغه

أنا حبيت اوضح بث موث أكتر 

:_:_:_:_:_:_:

ياريت مكونش رغيت كتير ..!!

أصلي موش بحب الرغي خالص​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مايو 2012)

> بداية العمر قال:
> 
> 
> > بتدحكي عليا ..
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون ايون فعلا :new6:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 مايو 2012)

حرام عليكى هتعقدى الناس بتصميماتك دى ... اعملى حساب الناس الغلابة اللى لسه بتتعلم البتاع اللى اسمة الفوتوشوب ده ... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل

وانا بقول الكام حركة اللى بعرفهم فى البرنامج اتفزلك بيهم على خلق الله واعلمهم للناس واعمل فيه مدرس ... طلعت تلميذ وفاشل كان 

*قرار منى انا Coptic4Ever2*​ 
اقر انا المذكور اعلاه بالتنحى والتنازل عن دورى فى دورة الفوتوشوب اللى محدش عارف هتخلص امتى. وبطفش الناس من المنتدى

لصالح للاستاذة febronia الحاصلة على شهادة الدكتوراه فى التصميمات الداخليه والخارجية وزميلة الكلية الملكية للتصميمات...  ويارب تقبلنى تلميذ فيها

وانا هدور على اى شغلانة ناكل منها عيش وممكن ابيع جرجير جمب الفجل بتاع اخويا بداية العمر بما لا يخالف شرع الله ... وربنا يبعد عنا البلدية واشغالات الطريق ... 

وعلى فكرة تصميماتك كلها وحشه ومفيش فيها اى تنسيق . وحسب الله ونعمة الوكيل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حرام عليكى هتعقدى الناس بتصميماتك دى ... اعملى حساب الناس الغلابة اللى لسه بتتعلم البتاع اللى اسمة الفوتوشوب ده ... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل
> 
> وانا بقول الكام حركة اللى بعرفهم فى البرنامج اتفزلك بيهم على خلق الله واعلمهم للناس واعمل فيه مدرس ... طلعت تلميذ وفاشل كان
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

الظاهر كدا انها هترسي علي جرجير وفجل فعلا جمب بعض ..

دي حطت أول مجموعه والواحد طلع واخد مئلب ف نفسه وفاكر أنه مصمم .. 

:2:
أمال لما تنزل بالذي هو أعظم ..

:t16:
 هيحصل ايه ..

:shutup22:
 هتحتكر دورة الفوتوشوب هيا وهيلانه يا خويا 

:bomb:
وهنيئا لنا الفجل والوجرجير .. هل من مُنضم
:yaka:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يبارك موهبتك *​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

جمييييل اوي

متابعة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جمييييل اوي
> 
> متابعة



لازم يعني تتابعي .. ؟

:bomb:

تابعي ف حته تانيه .. !!


:act23:
دا فوتوشوب ... !!


:thnk0001:
مهو لو حضرتك التذمتي ف الدوره كان زمانا عاملين توبيك بـ أبداعاتك ..

:boxing:

لكن نقول ايه .. عارفين مشاغل حضرتك الكتيره .. ربنا يكون فـ عونك 

:smil15:

:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:_:

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> لازم يعني تتابعي .. ؟
> 
> :bomb:
> 
> ...




هههههههههه لا هتابع هنااااا

وبلاش تفكرني بقي بفشلي احسن افجر المكان:smil13:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا هتابع هنااااا
> 
> وبلاش تفكرني بقي بفشلي احسن افجر المكان:smil13:


 
ياريت تفجري الموضوع ده لحسن خنقنى اوى :scenic:

وياريت نطرد febronia علشان هى كده بتعمل فتنه بين الاعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ياريت تفجري الموضوع ده لحسن خنقنى اوى :scenic:
> 
> وياريت نطرد febronia علشان هى كده بتعمل فتنه بين الاعضاء




ههههههههههههه خلاص اوك هجهز عدة التفجير واجي:t17:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا هتابع هنااااا
> 
> وبلاش تفكرني بقي بفشلي احسن افجر المكان:smil13:



فشلك ..  !!

معني كدا أنكـ حاولتـــِ وفشلتــِ

بس الحـئـ عليكي أنكــ موش سئلتي ايه اللي وقف قصادك فـ الدوره و100 واحد كانتـ هتجاوبكـ

قــدامكــ فرصه أنك تتعلمي .. عندنا هنا فـ التوبيك أتنين أستاذة فوتوشوبـ 

الأستاذ المدير العام لدورة الفوتوشوب 

"coptic4ever2"

تئدري تعتبريه كوكتيل محبه جميل كدا يخلي الواحد يعتز بصداقتـه ويفرح بمحبته

واللي التوبيك معمول علشانها ..

:bomb:

" الفيبرونيه الفصحي "​
من الخَضْرَاوات الهَادِئاتْ

هــا تـتـعـلـمـي  ..  ؟ 

ونبدأ معـ بعضـ واحده واحده بالزوئـ والهداوه ..

:nunu0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> فشلك ..  !!
> 
> معني كدا أنكـ حاولتـــِ وفشلتــِ
> 
> ...




هههههههههه اوك ربنا يدبر الوقت واكيد هصدعكم اسئلة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ياريت تفجري الموضوع ده لحسن خنقنى اوى :scenic:
> 
> وياريت نطرد febronia علشان هى كده بتعمل فتنه بين الاعضاء



هنطرد فيبرونيا هتلائـي روزي ..

:bomb:

هنطرد روزي هنلاقي هيلانه ..

:bomb:

 هيا ماسورة شغب وأتفتحت علينا يا كوبتيك يا خويا

:fun_oops:

وربنا يستر علينا

:smil13:

​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هنطرد فيبرونيا هتلائـي روزي ..
> 
> :bomb:
> 
> ...




اممممممممممممم وبحدين بقي:smil13::spor24:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممممم وبحدين بقي:smil13::spor24:





خلاص ياعم متزوئــيش 

:36_11_10:

سكتنا أهون .. 

:10E3E4~1105:



لحسن فيبرونيا كمان تقول 

:t36:
اممممممممممممم وبحدين بقي


:bomb:
وتقول اننا بوظنالها المعرض الفني بتاعها 

:t17:
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> خلاص ياعم متزوئــيش
> 
> :36_11_10:
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه ايوه كده شطورررررر:bomb:


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

> بع اذنك كل ديزين فى مشاركه لوحده ..


تحت امرك ياا فندم علم وسينفز .. 
 



> كلهم تحفه بجد ..
> 
> موش عارف أمدح فيهم ازاي من كتر شياكتهم ..


احم دا اناا الي مش عارفة اقول اية 
علي كلام حضرتك بجد ..



> مصممين المنتدي كلهم أكيد هيوافقوني ان تصميماتك فيها لمسة فن عاليه جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك فعلا .. وسيتخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس..


ربنااااااا يخليك 

 





> شكلك طلعتي موهوبه فى الأيمج ريدي كمان زي عيااد
> 
> محتاجين دورة ايمج ريدي لو ينفع يعني ..




ههههههههههه
 خلاث ماشي تدفعوا كام واعمل
دورة ايمج ريدي :a63:





> ده تححححححفه


تانكس من بعض ما عندكم ..








​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هتاااابع



ميروووووو حبيبة قلبي هتنوري اكيييييييييد ياا حبي :*


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حرام عليكى هتعقدى الناس بتصميماتك دى ... اعملى حساب الناس الغلابة اللى لسه بتتعلم البتاع اللى اسمة الفوتوشوب ده ... حسب الله ونعمة الوكيل
> 
> وانا بقول الكام حركة اللى بعرفهم فى البرنامج اتفزلك بيهم على خلق الله واعلمهم للناس واعمل فيه مدرس ... طلعت تلميذ وفاشل كان
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
سؤال يطرح نفسة لماا تصميماتي وحشة ومش فيهااا تنسيق 
وحسب اللة ونعمة الوكيل وكل حاكة 
يبقي الناس هتتعقد اساي بقي افهمهااا اناا تي 
يااااااا علي بني ادام يااااااا :new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك *​



ميرسي عياد نورت التوبيك ..


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> جمييييل اوي
> 
> متابعة



تانكس ياا روزي ياا قمرة 
هتنوري التوبيك ..


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ياريت تفجري الموضوع ده لحسن خنقنى اوى :scenic:
> 
> وياريت نطرد febronia علشان هى كده بتعمل فتنه بين الاعضاء



:w00t::w00t::w00t:

هي وصلت للتفجير 
شكلي هعتذل الفن قريب :smil13:


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه خلاص اوك هجهز عدة التفجير واجي:t17:



هههههههههههه
كداا ياا روزي واناا الي بقول عليكي طيبة :smil13:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

هوا التوبيك أتحول من معرض فني لساحة نقاش ودردشه .. عايزين الديذينات يا مُعلِمه .. وبعدين ندردش عليهم ,, اييه تاا​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

> هوا التوبيك أتحول من معرض فني لساحة نقاش ودردشه


هههههههههه اناا عارف بقي ناس عجيبة بامانة



> .. عايزين الديذينات يا مُعلِمه .. وبعدين ندردش عليهم ,, اييه تاا



خلاث مااشي لماا تيجي المعلمة بقي هتبقي تقولي ليهاا :new6:​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)




----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (24 مايو 2012)

*يا خبر ابيض ومهبب هيغما عليا بسبب تصميماتك يا ست الكل
كلها معبرة عن الاحساس بدون نطق كلمة واحدة
الرب يبارك موهبتك
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> خلاث ماشي تدفعوا كام واعمل
> دورة ايمج ريدي



أدفع خمس لايرات فوتوشوب كل طبقه تحوي نجمه من سماء الخيال تزيني بها تصميماتك ..

 وأدفع 6 فرش ورود .. 

وأدفع 15 سكرابز بألوانك الرقيقه .. 

وأدفع 130 خط فيبروني اصيل حجمه اربعه ولونه سماوي ..

وأدفع لوكشــهــ من تصميماتي كعربون ..



وأدي العربون نبتدي بيه عقد الدوره ..


































































ها نعتبر أنك وافقتي .. أه صح منت وافقتي ..

نقرا الفاتحه يا حجه دلوقتي ..

خلاص كدا مستنيين منك دورة ايمج ريدي ..

وع فكره فى ناس فى الدوره غيري مستنيه تتعلم الجيلتر 

همتك بئا الصيف جه وأنتي خلصتي أمتحانات ومستنيين أول درس 

وهنحاول نخلي 

"coptic lion"

بردو يبقا مدير معاكي ف الدوره علشان يساعدك ها فين اول درس بئا​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مايو 2012)

رائع جدا جدا ده ..​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

> ها نعتبر أنك وافقتي .. أه صح منت وافقتي ..
> 
> نقرا الفاتحه يا حجه دلوقتي ..
> 
> خلاص كدا مستنيين منك دورة ايمج ريدي ..


ههههههههه لو مكنتش تحلف بس :new6:

 



> وع فكره فى ناس فى الدوره غيري مستنيه تتعلم الجيلتر
> 
> همتك بئا الصيف جه وأنتي خلصتي أمتحانات ومستنيين أول درس
> 
> ...


خلاث ماسي هتفكري :smil12:

​​


> هاا فين اول درس بئا




نحم :thnk0001:
​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (24 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*فيبرونيا من ضمن الناس اللي بتعجبني جدا تصميماتهم
لذلك مخصص ليها فولدر بأسمها فيه كل تصميماتها
زي بدايه العمر وزي المصممه المشهوره ماري قيصر
ودايما بتابع تصميماتها ع الفيس 

وع فكره كان في دماغي قريب اجمع كل تصميماتها في موضوع
لكن دخولي المنتدي القليل هو السبب واحييك ع فكرتك يا غالي
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله يا فيبرونيا ومش تحرمينا منها

ع المستوي الشخصي طلبت منها تصميم للبابا شنوده الثالث
 ومش اتاخرت عليا بالعكس صممته في أسرع وقت وبشكرها جدا
وده تصميمها واللي في توقيعي حاليا




​*


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *فيبرونيا من ضمن الناس اللي بتعجبني جدا تصميماتهم
> لذلك مخصص ليها فولدر بأسمها فيه كل تصميماتها
> زي بدايه العمر وزي المصممه المشهوره ماري قيصر
> ودايما بتابع تصميماتها ع الفيس
> ...



تانكس مايكل بجد من ذوئك ربنااا يخليك 
نورت التوبيك ...


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

هيا مبدعتنا تصميماتها خلصت ... 

أمال قعدتي تجمعي فيهم اسبوعين وتقولي منتورين فى الجهاز .. 

مايكل عامل لتصميماتك فولد مخصوص .. 

وحضرتك تصميماتك متنتوره علي الجهاز..؟؟!! 

 باب النجار مخلع .. عايزين شوية نظام 

فين باقي الأبداعات يا كبيره .. 

معجبينك بيذيدوا واحد ورا التاني..

عايزين شغل أحلي وأحلي .. 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ..​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههه
جاين في الطريق قربوا يوصلوا معلشي اصل السكة زحمة 
شوية انهااردة :new6:


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ههههههههههه
> جاين في الطريق قربوا يوصلوا معلشي اصل السكة زحمة
> شوية انهااردة :new6:


امممممممم
:gun:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> ​



رائع جدا ... بحب شغل الفرش دا .. 

كمان ده روعه جدا 






بس كلهم عاطيين علي ازرق .. 

لاذم اطلع قطه فطسانه بقي ..

:budo:

​


----------



## Samir poet (26 مايو 2012)

*انا اكتر واحد اكيد معجب بتصميمات
اختنا فبروينا يا بداية العمر بجد تصمييات روووووووعة
ونفسى اقلدك اختى الحبيبة 
اختى على فكرة انا بعانى من الانفصام فى الشخصية يعنى متخفيش ممكن اتقمص شخصيتك فى اى وقت هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مايو 2012)

بالطريقة دى يبقى دمار شامل


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> بالطريقة دى يبقى دمار شامل



ههههههههههههههه

قصدك استاذي دمار فيبروني شامل لكل المصممين اللي ف المنتدي ..

 بسببها انا وكوبتيك هنبيع فجل وجرجير جمب بعض فى الشارع ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا اكتر واحد اكيد معجب بتصميمات
> اختنا فبروينا يا بداية العمر بجد تصمييات روووووووعة
> ونفسى اقلدك اختى الحبيبة
> اختى على فكرة انا بعانى من الانفصام فى الشخصية يعنى متخفيش ممكن اتقمص شخصيتك فى اى وقت هههههههههههه
> *​





> ونفسى اقلدك اختى الحبيبة



وما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن تأخذ الدنيا غلابا 

أجتهد فى التعليم يا سمسم وأنتا تركن فيبرونيا علي جمب 



> اختى على فكرة انا بعانى من الانفصام فى الشخصية يعنى متخفيش ممكن اتقمص شخصيتك فى اى وقت



يعني ايه يا معلم ...

 شويه كده هنلاقيك بدأت تتحول وتبقا مرعب وععععع ووحوش وكدا ..

 يا مامي .. انتا خوفتني بجد اوي very خالص​


----------



## Samir poet (26 مايو 2012)

*اعلان هااااام منى قرارت الانضمام 
الى اختنا فبرونيا واتنحى من تحت ايد الاستاذ كوبتك
والاستابداية العمر واستقيل 
واقدم استقلتى الى الاخت فبرونيا  لكى تكون معملتى الجديدة
واللى معندوهش مانع يقف فى صفها معايا زى يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
اسمحلى اختى قبروينا تعلمينى اازاى اعمل دمار شامل فبروينى معاكى اساعدك ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

> بس كلهم عاطيين علي ازرق ..
> 
> لاذم اطلع قطه فطسانه بقي ..





> :budo:




عشان بحب اللون دة يبقي خلفية لتصميماتي
وكمان لون مريح للعين 
ولون السما ولون البحر 
بس دة مش يمنع ان التنويع حلو برضوو :new6:

 
​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا اكتر واحد اكيد معجب بتصميمات
> اختنا فبروينا يا بداية العمر بجد تصمييات روووووووعة
> ونفسى اقلدك اختى الحبيبة
> اختى على فكرة انا بعانى من الانفصام فى الشخصية يعنى متخفيش ممكن اتقمص شخصيتك فى اى وقت هههههههههههه
> *​



انفصال في الشحضية :w00t:
طب شوف بسرعة حد يزقهاا لك 
احسن انت كدة غلط علي الاعضاء .. 

تانكس ليك نورت الموضوع ..


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> بالطريقة دى يبقى دمار شامل



:w00t::w00t::w00t:
يعني اية دي حاجة حلوة ولا حاجة مش حلوة :t9:

تانكس نورت الموضوع حضرتك ..


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------

